# Broke ass college kids who want to go outwest. help!



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Utah or Colorado if i were you.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

SLC hit the big places in LCC or BCC. Public Transportation can get you to and from the resorts. You can rent cars under 21 just EXPENSIVE! Stay in a sleevey motel catch the bus and shred all day. Ask a bum to go to a liquor store and buy you beer.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

No car, and unable to rent cars under 21 (or under 25 in some states) then SLC is the only place you should consider. You can stay in shit-hole hotels probably, but honestly a decent chain with a hot breakfast can probably be had for around $100 per night.

Buy your lift tickets in advance, on eBay sometimes you can find them discounted, or stop by Salty Peaks in SLC and get about $20 discount on daily lift tickets to most/all of the nearby mountains.

Buy liquor, not beer at the state liquor stores. You'll drink yourself sober trying to put down a case of that 3.2% beer. Jack Daniels is 80 proof everywhere, even Utah. You find yourself trying to put down some of that 3-2 Heineken you'll be sorry.

IMO resorts in CO are too spread about and far from the airport. You've got your pick of at least seven mountains inside 40-60 minutes from SLC.

Snowbasin
Snowbird
Brighton
Canyons
PCMR
Powmow
Sundance

Deer Valley & Alta available if any of your friends are two-plankers.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you can't get a car and can't fly into one of the resorts, I wouldn't come to CO either.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Colorado is not longer accepting tourists at this time, please hang up and try again next season! :laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

What about the PDX grease bus? You can get from Portland to Mt. Hood for $10 or something like that. Hotels in the city or around the city aren't terribly expensive, it's not too far away, and downtown portland is kinda neat i think.

Just tossin' ideas out there as I think of them...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

JRosco said:


> Colorado is not longer accepting tourists at this time, please hang up and try again next season! :laugh:


My thoughts exactly....


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Not trying to threadjack but, if someone were to say move to Sandy, UT (Southern SLC) and the only reason they'd have a car with them is to drive to/from mountains, they could potentially sell said car since public transportation would allow them access to the mountains as well as the city?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Depends which mountain you were going to. You could take the Trax which is the rail north then catch a bus East. I dont know the routes. But it would be doable


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

david_z said:


> No car, and unable to rent cars under 21 (or under 25 in some states) then SLC is the only place you should consider. You can stay in shit-hole hotels probably, but honestly a decent chain with a hot breakfast can probably be had for around $100 per night.
> 
> Buy your lift tickets in advance, on eBay sometimes you can find them discounted, or stop by Salty Peaks in SLC and get about $20 discount on daily lift tickets to most/all of the nearby mountains.
> 
> ...


there's a super 8 motel in sandy right at the base of the cottonwood canyons that is super cheap. bring 4 people to split the costs and it averages out to about less than 20 bucks per person.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

alright thanks for all the good advice guys! im pretty sold on SLC and hitting up the resorts there so now i gotta convince the crew haha it just seems like everywhere else would be too pricey/tricky to get to


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i think a few of my friends are also interested in whistler... but im assuming there is no such thing as a relatively cheap hotel anywhere near the mountain? am i wrong? the mountain looks insane and the legal partying aspect is certainly a pull but my guess is it would be twice as expensive as SLC


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Saw an advert on craigslist for SLC for a hostel...$23 a night. Never been there so I have no idea what it is like but you might want to look into it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hostel is def the way to go if you're on a budget. Do your research and you should be able to find one that's cheap and decent.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowsam17 said:


> i think a few of my friends are also interested in whistler... but im assuming there is no such thing as a relatively cheap hotel anywhere near the mountain? am i wrong? the mountain looks insane and the legal partying aspect is certainly a pull but my guess is it would be twice as expensive as SLC


Costs a lot more to fly in to Vancouver than it does to fly in to SLC. Whis is still about 2hrs + from Vancouver. You can fly in to Seattle/Tacoma International on the cheap via Southwest, but that adds 2 more hours to the drive, and AFAIK there's no shuttle service from Seattle. 

The party scene at Whistler is definitely better, but it's gonna cost quite a bit more.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

the only place in Utah with a decent party scene is Main street Park City. however it costs a lot of money to stay anywhere in PC.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

we stayed a block away from downtown in a house we rented on VRBO.com for about $220/night. There were 6 of us so that was actually pretty inexpensive.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

--bigtime-- said:


> Not trying to threadjack but, if someone were to say move to Sandy, UT (Southern SLC) and the only reason they'd have a car with them is to drive to/from mountains, they could potentially sell said car since public transportation would allow them access to the mountains as well as the city?


Yes. busses head up the mountain every couple hours I believe during winter season. The busses are specially designed for winter mountain driving conditions. A season pass to Brighton includes a bus pass.

To the OP....Come to Utah, stay in a cheap motel in Midvale or Sandy and I will haul you to any of the cottonwood resorts for the price of a single lift pass.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

cadencesdad said:


> To the OP....Come to Utah, stay in a cheap motel in Midvale or Sandy and I will haul you to any of the cottonwood resorts for the price of a single lift pass.


well fuck yea. me too. I'll drive any of you mother fuckers to the resorts from the hotel for half the price of renting a car.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Shocktroop531 said:


> well fuck yea. me too. I'll drive any of you mother fuckers to the resorts from the hotel for half the price of renting a car.



Bwahahahaha......I have seen it first hand. Park City residents can't drive for shit.:laugh: Just kiddin' man.


----------



## sl33stak (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah I'll go with the Utah suggestions too. 

Take the UTA buses for cheap. I stay at the comfort in in Sandy (and get jacked up at the Station right next door).

I get my lift tickets right at the hotel too. 

I ride the Bird and Brighton...never been the canyons or Park City.


----------



## Greyvdub (Nov 16, 2010)

heres my suggestion:

1) Fly to Reno on Sunday, stay through the following saturday. Hotels in Reno are cheap, a room in the Grand Sierra Resort with double beds can be had for 40/night
2) Hit up CL for lift tickets, I went last year, didn't pay over 50 bucks a ticket. Local mountains, like Mt. Rose, have cool deals, like 2 for 1 tuesdays. Homewood, a nice, smaller mountain with amazing views of Tahoe (decent vertical) has 27$ dollar days all the time. 
3) GSR (hotel) offer shuttles to the mountains, if you can't drive (driving is better).

Lake Tahoe (Squaw/Heavenly) are like 45 min away, Mt. Rose, about 25 min. 

Best bang for your buck, I'd say.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok i know this thread is old, but thanks everyone for the advice!. We figured out our trip and i wanted let people know how were going out to Utah for less that 700 bucks each!!!
Southwest fly into SLC- 360 round trip
Stay here: Super 8 Salt Lake City Hotel – Reservations
Lift tix to Brighton/Solitude/Snowbird, shuttle to the mtn, and a room for only 80 bucks each a night, and the 4th night and lift ticket is free! (there are 4 of us)

Definitely a slammin deal for anyone else on a budget.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish I saw this thread sooner. me and my friend did basically did what you did for around $500 a peice. We scored decent priced southwest flight (the only way to fly for snowboarding, IMHO) during one of their promotions that they always do. And we got the a super pass( 4 of 5 days at the BCC and LCC resorts) and a motel in midvale for like $250. Cant remeber the exact price. If you google it, Im sure you will find it. The shuttle bus was sufficient. It took a long time some days because we had to transfer but it beats paying for a rental car. I think if you are staying in SLC proper the bus might take longer than if you were in one of the southern suburbs. Either way, you cant beat the value.

Gotta warn you though, Utah is addicting. I was a broke college student in chicago when I visited SLC and now I live here and ride 4 to 5 days a week.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

mhaas said:


> Gotta warn you though, Utah is addicting. I was a broke college student in chicago when I visited SLC and now I live here and ride 4 to 5 days a week.


change chicago to phildelphia and you have my story exactly.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

doing co in mid jan. flights are like 220 RT, but lifts are $...probably crashin with a friend there though so its all good


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Me and my friends are planing to go out west during spring break. We have a van so we can sleep in that but our only problem is we dont know where to go. We want to go somewhere in CO.


----------

